# 2007 B6 Passat Airbag Warning Light On - 01221 Crash sensor side airbag drivers side (G179)



## Outrider6 (May 7, 2011)

Scanning the wife's B6 always brings me something to think about.

She has an airbag warning light, which I've got to clear to get a safety inspection. 

I'd like to know what part to change and where the part is located. Haven't had much luck sorting this out. 

So far my research suggests the possibility of broken wires or a sensor. I've found the sensor location for a MK V Jetta, but not for a B6 Passat. I have a part (3C0-909-606) but I'm not sure its the right one. The parts guy pulled up a diagram, but it didn't show where, exactly, the sensor was located.

Here's the relevant section of the VCDS scan. (Complete scan follows too, so I don't get shouted out of the forum.)

Thanks in advance for the help.

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0P AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3PR3LN6Z 
Coding: 0012368
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2E59082BB953986E391-807B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000031W72

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000600000000000ÿ†00

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†00000000000000000ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†6342MSME0C471951Bÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 71951Bÿ†6351HTS63IKQHI53Xÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: QHI53Xÿ†6361HTS63IK6O8F2Kÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: 6O8F2Kÿ†63727TS6I2II2LA38ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: I2LA38ÿ†63827TS61IKUTHI29ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: UTHI29ÿ

1 Fault Found:
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent - MIL ON

Here's the full scan.

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.3
Data version: 20140822
Churbuck
Sunday,21,December,2014,13:58:56:17629

Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 22 25 36 42 44 46 52 53 56
62 65 6D 72

VIN: WVWVU73C47E002369 Mileage: 138430km/86016miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 997 033 M HW: Hardware No 
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2370 
Revision: --H08--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 37772D4F460959A66A7-8062

1 Fault Found:
012408 - Throttle Control 
P3078 - 002 - Airflow at Idle too Low
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 137056 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.08.18
Time: 01:34:10

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 595 /min
Load: 29.4 %
Speed: 2.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.208 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HK HW: 09G 927 750 AJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 1271 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 08152 444 58754
VCID: 81030397D84D5716143-80D4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0658520750
Coding: 0046544
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 10362
VCID: 30651653A3678E9E2BD-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AC HW: 3C0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 62C1AC1BBD0B6C0EED9-8037

2 Faults Found:
00710 - Defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V107) 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 152
Reset counter: 247
Mileage: 136817 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.07.28
Time: 00:25:41

01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 152
Reset counter: 247
Mileage: 136817 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.07.28
Time: 00:25:41


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 AB HW: 3C8 937 049 AB
Component: Bordnetz-SG H57 3204 
Revision: 00H57000 Serial number: 00000003237188
Coding: E58C8F1340041A00C70000000F00000080285D4264000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 09415 444 99999
VCID: 71E3D35768EDC796643-8024

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 09415 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 T Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 09415 

1 Fault Found:
02395 - Parking Light Front Right (M3) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 208
Mileage: 137696 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.09.16
Time: 05:07:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.05 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K5 035 553 K HW: 1K5 035 553 K
Component: SDAR XM H04 0160 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ4Z7G0064064
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 31631357A86D8796243-8064

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 135
Mileage: 136814 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.07.26
Time: 20:18:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0P AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3PR3LN6Z 
Coding: 0012368
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2E59082BB953986E391-807B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000031W72

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000600000000000ÿ†00

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†00000000000000000ÿ†63

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†6342MSME0C471951Bÿ†63

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 71951Bÿ†6351HTS63IKQHI53Xÿ†63

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: QHI53Xÿ†6361HTS63IK6O8F2Kÿ†63

Subsystem 8 - Serial number: 6O8F2Kÿ†63727TS6I2II2LA38ÿ†63

Subsystem 9 - Serial number: I2LA38ÿ†63827TS61IKUTHI29ÿ

Subsystem 10 - Serial number: UTHI29ÿ

1 Fault Found:
01221 - Crash Sensor Side Airbag; Driver Side (G179) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent - MIL ON

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C9953507P 
Coding: 0002112
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2E59082BB953986E391-807B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 006 0080

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: X0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0005205
Shop #: WSC 08152 444 58754
VCID: 336F195F5271B58656F-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C05C060CBD
Coding: BFFD0F0CD32002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2143E317F88D3716B43-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 A HW: 3C0 919 965 A
Component: Kompass 001 0003 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1339817TQAA403
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E59082BB953986E391-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 E
Component: HALDEX 4Motion 0110 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F67152FBE599166327-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 Q HW: 3C0 959 433 Q
Component: IMMO 051 0383 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 10362
VCID: 38752E734B1756DE63D-806D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 B HW: 3C0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Revision: 00003000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2C5D02238F4FEA7E175-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2461 
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 37772D4F460959A66A7-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 3C1 909 144 B
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D04 1607 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 244DEA03E79F223EDF5-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 Q HW: 3C0 959 433 Q
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0218 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13900E88D1030E765D04141FF00A8F0E081800
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 10362
VCID: 38752E734B1756DE63D-806D

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2461 
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 38752E734B1756DE63D-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
 Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2143E317F88D3716B43-8074

1 Fault Found:
02443 - Control Head 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 240
Mileage: 138248 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.09.26
Time: 04:48:57

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.42 V
Count: 40


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 C HW: 1K0 035 180 C
Component: Radio PM6 016 0035 
Revision: 00016000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7E2045602
Coding: 0040400
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2045E613F3873E1EBBD-8075

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 3C9 959 703 A
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2505 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 31631357A86D8796243-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 Q HW: 3C0 959 433 Q
Component: RDK 0420 
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100100
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 10362
VCID: 38752E734B1756DE63D-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C9 827 383 B HW: 3C9 827 383 H
Component: J605 HECKDECKEL 0405 
Revision: 00H21001 
Shop #: WSC 23250 384 715754
VCID: 30651653A3678E9E2BD-8065

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C9 827 384 B
Component: J756 HECKDECKEL 0405

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0800H21001001A0210ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 3C9 959 704 A
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2505 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 32611C5BAD6BBC8E5D9-8067

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Outrider6 (May 7, 2011)

*Hope I Don't Have to Pull the Door Skin*

If the B6 is just the overgrown MK V that I think it is, the door skin may have to come off to get to the crash sensor. I wish I had more reliable information as to the location of that sensor. IIRC it's at the base of the B pillar in some VWs. I don't want to start pulling panels unnecessarily, wasting my time and breaking up fragile door clips.


----------



## eBIOpower (Jan 23, 2015)

*VW/Audi same mechanics*

I don't think they came up with something brighter on different VW/AUDI cars, so on my Audi A3 2007 side impact crash sensors are inside the doors. All airbag related connectors are yellow. Particular one is activated by rapid air volume pressure change, don`t kick your neighbors car doors


----------

